# 'clip' or 'trim' functionality?



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

Here's what I would like to see:

simple version:
pause a show midway through, and then allow me to delete from the beginning to the current (paused) point of the show, or from the current (paused) point to the end. This would allow me to delete the first 2-1/2 hours of a 3 hour show that I have seen to free up the space and then I would have the last 1/2 hour for watching later.

advanced version:
pick a point in a show and place a marker (called, say, 'A'), then place a second marker somewhere else in the show (called, say, 'B'). Then allow the option to delete from the beginning to point A, from point A to B, or from B to the end. This would allow you to remove commercials, or clip out the beginning, middle, or end of a show to free up the space.

Thoughts?


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm totally with you on this, and I think that a lot of people have requested this feature. Even better would be a simple "split" function which divides the file into two... then you have the option to delete the extra parts, or not. Even _better_ would be the option to re-attach different parts, once you split them! Great way to remove commercials and keep the good stuff ... or do a "best of" collection of Saturday Night Live, etc.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

heidismiles said:


> I'm totally with you on this, and I think that a lot of people have requested this feature. Even better would be a simple "split" function which divides the file into two... then you have the option to delete the extra parts, or not. Even _better_ would be the option to re-attach different parts, once you split them! Great way to remove commercials and keep the good stuff ... or do a "best of" collection of Saturday Night Live, etc.


There are PC programs that allow you to do just that via Tivo Desktop.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You can also kinda do your 'simple version' example with MRV (which requires two TiVos): 

- play recording on TiVo #1, pause somewhere
- transfer recording to TiVo # using 'Transfer from paused point' option
- delete recording on TiVo #1
- leave trimmed recording on TiVo #2 or transfer it back to TiVo #1


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

windracer said:


> You can also kinda do your 'simple version' example with MRV (which requires two TiVos):
> 
> - play recording on TiVo #1, pause somewhere
> - transfer recording to TiVo # using 'Transfer from paused point' option
> ...


You're a genius! You can stop a the transfer, too, right?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

heidismiles said:


> You're a genius! You can stop a the transfer, too, right?


Yep, you can do a 'cancel this transfer' on the receiving TiVo, and then you get an option to either keep or delete the partial recording.

You almost certainly won't get it trimmed off exactly where you want it, because of the time it takes to go through the menu, and the fact you have to manually watch the transfer to see when to cancel. But you can certainly eliminate most of the unwanted sections.

I've got a few hour long shows where there's only 5-6 minutes retained by doing to transfer from paused location + cancel transfer trick.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

heidismiles said:


> You're a genius!


Aw, shucks. 

Glad this "workaround" will work for you.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I always have thought this idea is moot if you have an expanded TiVo. I used to want this feature, now it's meh......


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

jlb said:


> I always have thought this idea is moot if you have an expanded TiVo. I used to want this feature, now it's meh......


That depends on the person, and just how "expanded" your TiVo is. For me, I like to record a ton of movies, and I'd prefer for them to stay on there as long as possible until I get to watch them. So the option of saving "just clips" of other shows would be very helpful.


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

Then I was going to second it, but I see that that has been seconded, and thirded, and fourthed....

I don't want to have to get a second TiVo or use my PC though. I'd love it to just be available without a lot of trouble (I didn't even understand one of the abbreviations used in the replies).

Luddite Markell


----------

